# Losing sexual pleasure ?



## Fantasy girl (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi ..

How r u all ..

I'm a virgin and I really do Masturbation .. 

but i'm afraid this will make me lose Sexual pleasure when i'll do the real sex .. 

do masturbation make u lose the pleasure ??


plz help me becouse i'm too afraid ..

thank u all ..


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Fantasy girl said:


> Hi ..
> 
> How r u all ..
> 
> ...


Who made you think this?
No, it doesn't, to answer your question. I know this from experience.  i have never known anyone who has had any loss of sexual pleasure when they have sex because of masturbation either. I personally think anyone who claims it causes loss is full of s*** and probably trying to scare you into not doing it anymore because they don't like it. A lot of christian religions frown upon it and discourage it strongly because they say it "disobeys and/or displeases god" but i think that's a crock o' s*** too. The way i look at it sex with yourself is safer and more "pure" than having sex with someone else and risking stds or pregnancy. Masturbation has no risks so don't worry, your feeling down there will still be as strong as ever when you do have sex.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

Fantasy girl said:


> Hi ..
> 
> How r u all ..
> 
> ...


Actually, for women, it's the opposite. By pleasuring yourself, you know what you will need to enjoy sexual activity and can show your partner (when you find one). Many sex therapists recommend that woman who can not orgasm with their partner explore themselves and learn from that.

What you don't want to do though is spend all day every day masturbating. You want to be able to finish school, have a nice career, and find a caring man (presuming you are heterosexual).


----------



## Fantasy girl (Aug 14, 2010)

CourtneyB said:


> Who made you think this?
> No, it doesn't, to answer your question. I know this from experience.  i have never known anyone who has had any loss of sexual pleasure when they have sex because of masturbation either. I personally think anyone who claims it causes loss is full of s*** and probably trying to scare you into not doing it anymore because they don't like it. A lot of christian religions frown upon it and discourage it strongly because they say it "disobeys and/or displeases god" but i think that's a crock o' s*** too. The way i look at it sex with yourself is safer and more "pure" than having sex with someone else and risking stds or pregnancy. Masturbation has no risks so don't worry, your feeling down there will still be as strong as ever when you do have sex.


Hi .. i said that becouse i heard masturbation makes u feel the pleasure just from the Clitoris and u'll lose it from Vagina ..
Thank u reassure me ..
(f)


----------



## Fantasy girl (Aug 14, 2010)

TRENNER said:


> Actually, for women, it's the opposite. By pleasuring yourself, you know what you will need to enjoy sexual activity and can show your partner (when you find one). Many sex therapists recommend that woman who can not orgasm with their partner explore themselves and learn from that.
> 
> What you don't want to do though is spend all day every day masturbating. You want to be able to finish school, have a nice career, and find a caring man (presuming you are heterosexual).


u reassure me too thank u ..
yes, i agree with u .. (f)
and yes im heterosexual :b


----------



## strjac7 (Aug 24, 2010)

Masturbation is not so bad for health.It's just a physical desire that makes you do it.It doesn't make you loose your real sexual power at the time of real intercourse.Masturbation also helps reduce mental stress and that is proven.But lastly I would say anything excess is not good and results negative.


----------



## crunchysoups (Aug 27, 2010)

Just don't masturbate the minute before sex; THEN it may make you lose sexual pleasure. 

But, like they say, "You can't take care of others until you take care of yourself."


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

it certainly won't make you lose the pleasure BUT if you depend on a really specific way to "get off" may cause problems when you attempt to do it other ways (with a partner or alone) and you find you always need a large amount of constant pressure (for example) to finish. 

what i think everyone should do is to change up the way you masturbate and don't become accustomed to needing one really strong sensation only in order to finish.


----------



## Fantasy girl (Aug 14, 2010)

thank u all 4 answer my qustion .. 
it's useful answers ..



nothing to fear said:


> it certainly won't make you lose the pleasure BUT if you depend on a really specific way to "get off" may cause problems when you attempt to do it other ways (with a partner or alone) and you find you always need a large amount of constant pressure (for example) to finish.
> 
> what i think everyone should do is to change up the way you masturbate and don't become accustomed to needing one really strong sensation only in order to finish.


that's really what i want to know ..
good advice thank u so much ..


----------

